# If you want to be come an electrician.



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I want to see a rework box with a 3/4 KO first.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Try one of these instead:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Like these @99cents?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Like these @99cents?


Got me on that one  . 

What are the side screws for?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Got me on that one  .
> 
> What are the side screws for?


Sheetrock clamps!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sheetrock clamps!


What are the other side screws for? I'm looking a this thing and don't know how it works :001_huh: .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> What are the other side screws for? I'm looking a this thing and don't know how it works :001_huh: .


Those flaps open up perpendicular as you turn that screw, similar to the plastic ears that pop out on plastic old work boxes.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I thought to be a true electrician, you needed a DUI and a divorce?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

U Mirin? said:


> I thought I be a true electrician, you needed a DUI and a divorce?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


No... That is to be a contractor... or maybe that's two divorces?


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

ElectricMetalTuba said:


> I recommend that you practice this puzzle with a small bit of drywall at home. If you can cut in a rework box and fish 3/4 metal flex into the top without opening any holes or reaching inside. You have my recommendation to work in the trade.
> 
> Here is the trick,


That's nothing. I can take my bra off through my sleeve. :whistling2:
P&L


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Fast forward to 50 seconds:


----------

